# RESCUE GROUPS: Please share!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I just wrote and posted an article with some special considerations for noise-sensitive dogs and New Year's Eve. Dogs who struggle with thunderstorms and fireworks often react to the sound of gunfire which, unfortunately, is a common celebration tactic in many communities on New Year's Eve.

If interested, you can find it here:
Keep Your Dog Safe on New Year's Eve - Los Angeles Dogs | Examiner.com

If you're part of a rescue group, please consider sharing the link. The more people we remind about this, the better off dogs will be!

Thanks!
Stephanie


----------

